# Combien vendre son macbook



## julian9 (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, voilà, ne sachant pas ou poster ce sujet je l'ai mis ici.
Donc j'ai acheté en février le Macbook dont je suis très satisfait, mais je voudrais le vendre avant qu'il ne perde trop de sa valeur pour m'acheter un Macbook pro, mais je ne sais pas à quel prix le vendre. Donc c'est le dernier Macbook, garantie jusqu'en février 2011, assurance vol et casse, très bon état. Si quelqu'un aurait une idée du prix merci de m'en renseigner.


----------



## Dramis (27 Juin 2010)

Fais une recherche sur le forum.


----------



## surfman06 (27 Juin 2010)

Il y a un site afin de savoir la côte d'occasion, mais en tout cas cela ne peut être au dessus du prix du refurb à mon sens malgré que t'ai une assurance. (un Applecare aurait été mieux - ça n'engage que moi)


----------



## Yann35.37 (30 Juin 2010)

http://www.mac2sell.net/

Tu peux l'estimer ici. Cependant je n'ai pas réussi à trouver ton modèle, j'espère que tu auras plus de chance (ou que t'es plus doué que moi...).


----------



## Dogger (30 Juin 2010)

Il y a quelques temps une amie voulait faire la même chose - à savoir vendre son Macbook âgé de 7 mois pour un nouveau modèle.

Quelqu'un lui a lancé "un mac ça ne se revend pas - ça se donne" - chose légèrement comique mais interpellante.

En clair, cela signifiait que ceux qui veulent un mac en achète un neuf  - et rarement, mais cela arrive, d'occasion.

Il est difficile de revendre tout ce qui touche les Mac simplement car tout évolue rapidement et perd de la valeur.

As tu essayer de t'adresser a des entreprises plutôt qu'a des particuliers - du genre agence de communication/pub ou les mac sont toujours en manquent et nécessaires. 

Bonne Chance.


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2010)

je ne suis absolument pas d'accord!

Un Mac se vend très bien. J'ai toujours trouvé à revendre mes Macs, parfois même anciens!

et mes premiers ordinateurs Apple (des Apple II à l'époque), je l'ai ai acheté d'occasion (j'étais étudiant et pas les moyens d'acheter du neuf)


----------



## Rémi M (30 Juin 2010)

Je ne suis pas non plus d'accord, j'ai revendu mon Macbook acheté en 2007 a une personne qui voulait se faire plaisir tout en ne fesant pas un trou énorme dans son porte monnaie. D'accord, il était en très bon état, mais ça reste de l'occasion, et c'était son premier. 
Je dirais même que les Macs se revendent plus facilement qu'un PC.

J'ai du mal a revendre mon HP Pavilion alors qu'il vient tout juste d'avoir 1 an ...


----------



## Dogger (30 Juin 2010)

Dogger a dit:


> Il y a quelques temps une amie voulait faire la même chose - à savoir vendre son Macbook âgé de 7 mois pour un nouveau modèle.
> 
> Quelqu'un lui a lancé "un mac ça ne se revend pas - ça se donne" - chose légèrement comique mais interpellante.
> 
> ...



J'avais oublié de préciser  - ce cas précis n'était pas en France mais en Angleterre.

Alors ayant une culture différente...cela peut s'expliquer.

@ +


----------



## Scalounet (1 Juillet 2010)

qu'est ce qu'on peut lire comme âneries !!


----------

